# Ladder on ice, hold the olives



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Nice and early today, the Wenderful goes into the guest room and suggests that I look at the water dripping from the ceiling.

Frigging ice damns on the roof. I mean, with the snow and the cold, what roofs ain't gonna start leaking!

The area of the roof in question is above the deck, which has about 3/4" of ice on it. And I need my 20 ft extension ladder. I hate ladders on ice. 

I don't know how many of you have nightmares about ladders that deposit you on the ground. I do . . . . frequently. And I gotta say, those night mares cause me to be extra aware and safe when setting and using a ladder.

As I was setting the ladder with the shoes rotated forward so the ladder rails would bite into the ice, I had a brain storm. I hit the rails with a blow torch. They melted into the ice a bit and then refroze. VOILA

Needless to say, I made it up and down alive. 

OH, yes, I hatcheted away the ice well enough. But I still hate needing to use ladders outside in the winter.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I have some adjustable legs on one of my 24' ladders that have some real agressive spikes on the flip side of the pads. Only use them for slick areas, wet grass, or steep inclines as they're a real pain to adjust for leveling.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Bill

I had a similar deal on friday. Water dripping in through the kitchen window, about a foot of ice build up on the roof line above it. I plowed my way in to create a work zone, set ladder (on the ice protruding past the drip edge), gigantic sorel boots sure are different on a ladder than usual painting footwear, took a snow pusher and axe up and did the deal. Then, It snows again saturday night, about 8 inches of the wettest, heaviest snow of the year. 

There is a reason why we are stubborn, crotchety old new englanders.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> There is a reason why we are stubborn, crotchety old new englanders.


OH, is THAT the reason. And I always thought it was because it was just plain fun !! 

I leave the Pollyanna act to the Wenderful.

BTW, was your wife as thrilled as mine as you climbed to new icy heights?


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

My wife will stand and watch whenever I'm on the ladder on ice and snow. When it comes time to climb under a sink to take care of plumbing issues, she usually leaves the area due to the foul language that is sure to erupt. Did I mention how much I hate plumbing?


----------



## wmass (Apr 17, 2007)

*ice*

Glad Im not alone ....Ice dams on my house,rental next store,moms... my wife hates it when Im up there in the ice and snow,so I do it when she'sot around ,Just keep my cell in my pocket in case


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

My back is killing me. 

I had to go north to my parents house today and snowblow their 2000ft driveway. Their tractor broke down last week and the driveway was a mess. After 6 hours of that I spent the rest of the day hammering ice dams. 

Work is gonna suck tomorrow.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

NEPS.US said:


> My back is killing me.
> 
> I had to go north to my parents house today and snowblow their 2000ft driveway. Their tractor broke down last week and the driveway was a mess. After 6 hours of that I spent the rest of the day hammering ice dams.
> 
> Work is gonna suck tomorrow.


Sucks when the body starts to get old doesn't it?


----------



## Ole34 (Jan 24, 2011)

daArch said:


> As I was setting the ladder with the shoes rotated forward so the ladder rails would bite into the ice, I had a brain storm. I hit the rails with a blow torch. They melted into the ice a bit and then refroze. VOILA
> 
> Needless to say, I made it up and down alive.
> 
> OH, yes, I hatcheted away the ice well enough. But I still hate needing to use ladders outside in the winter.


 
*depending on what type of ladder you have*
rotate the feet back towards you so that the rubber faces you and the claws face down then jam the ladder into the ground then hammer a 12'' landscaping spike down through each of the 2 feet (there's space there) .................be extra careful on a hill after a good rain, ive seen the ground give way in chunks and the ladder slide back...........a properly set up ladder is very safe but the only exception is when your going over a gutter system, sucks.........slide left an right, not fun....take a deep breath and the show must go on


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

daArch said:


> OH, is THAT the reason. And I always thought it was because it was just plain fun !!
> 
> I leave the Pollyanna act to the Wenderful.
> 
> BTW, was your wife as thrilled as mine as you climbed to new icy heights?


Yah, she was pretty impressed, mostly because when we have a shart job on the homefront (most are), I usually insist on doing them alone. The higher the danger level, the more I want to go solo. Some twisted variation on the old theme of if you are robbing a bank, do it alone.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> The higher the danger level, the more I want to go solo. Some twisted variation on the old theme of if you are robbing a bank, do it alone.



I agree with the the concept of higher risks = doing it alone.

But my reasoning is that I need NO distracting voices reminding me to be careful. 

"Yes dear, I know I need to be careful, but if I can concentrate on what I am doing and less on input from the peanut gallery, I can better focus on not falling"

BUT, she does mean well, after all she is .....The Wenderful :thumbup:

And I love the advice, "You have your cell phone on you?".

"yes I do, and I'll make sure when I fall, I will fall on it"


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I always ask my wife if she remembers the number for 911.


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

old man arch wobbling up a ladder, creeping over the top onto the roof, shimmying across the shingles...and then freezing with fear.

lol, the imagery is funny.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> old man arch wobbling up a ladder, creeping over the top onto the roof, shimmying across the shingles...and then freezing with fear.
> 
> lol, the imagery is funny.


even better with a red suit on


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> old man arch wobbling up a ladder, creeping over the top onto the roof, shimmying across the shingles...and then freezing with fear.
> 
> lol, the imagery is funny.


LISTEN Sonny.....

oh never mind, ain't worth it to set you straight.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I really like you Bill-youa re so damn funny!

who else would ever think of a blow torch and a refreeze? that is sheer brilliance.!!

You can tell the Wederful that you have an admirer...(big smootchy icon)

:yes:


anytime I have been on a slippery slope even with adjustable feet...I have hammered in something to impede the movement.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

sagebrush123 said:


> I really like you Bill-youa re so damn funny!
> 
> who else would ever think of a blow torch and a refreeze? that is sheer brilliance.!!
> 
> ...


Thanks,

But if and when you meet me, you'll understand just WHY she's known as the Wenderful 

Ask most old timers here, they know ! :thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

daArch said:


> Thanks,
> 
> But if and when you meet me, you'll understand just WHY she's known as the Wenderful
> 
> Ask most old timers here, they know ! :thumbup:


:yes::yes:
She is a saint, or maybe a nun!


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

if she is Wenderful- maybe she is full of farts:jester:

or maybe she is one of those "naggers" and her name is Wendy.....and she is full of herself...
hell why don't you tell me?

I want to hear here side of it too>>>


----------

